# SSL VPN issue



## zgil86 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello guys,

I created SSL VPN and seems functional but I cannot access it through anyconnect. I'm able to successfully sign it via web and if I access through anyconnect it gives me error "no valid certificates available for authentication" I created self signed cert on router.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

